# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Brak biustu.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 21 lat i zero biustu! Wstydze sie tego, co mozna w takim razie zrobic? Jestem plaska jak deska, jak 10 letnie dziecko, doslownie nie ma po co nosic biustonosza ( chyba po to zeby wygladac jak kobieta) Czy to dlatego, ze 2 lata temu schudlam 8 kg? Mam 164 i waze 50 kg. Czy tabletki typu bust up lub kremy pomagaja, czy moze szkodza, lub powoduja otylosc? Czy trzeba potem je przyjmowac caly czas? Jakie sa inne metody, niz zabieg chirurgiczny na powiekszenie biustu? Bede wdzieczna za odpowiedz.

----------


## Karaoke

Te tabletki czy kremy to moim zdaniem czysty marketing nastawiony na wyciąganie kasy. Na zabieg powiększenia piersi jesteś za młoda. Wyjdziesz za mąż, zajdziesz w ciążę i biust się pojawi - to oczywiście moje zdanie.

----------

